# Smoking Top Water Action



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report
By Captain Chris Martin*

Team Bay Flats guide Jason Wagenfehr stated "It didn't matter what size, shape or color top water you used on Saturday, the reds smoked them." We lost count on how many blow ups we experienced. It was an epic day for top water action. The first two hours were the best. Keying in on stained water on leeward shores of Maty, and finding nervous schools of finger mullet worked well. Best action was in front of drains in waist to chest deep water. Later in the day pumpkin chartreuse TTK 1/8 oz heads in the middle to lower water column worked for catching trout.

On day-1 Jason's team with Chet C. took 1st place with 109.25" with their top 3 trout 2 reds. Capt. TJ Christensen guys won 2nd place with 108.25", and Capt. Nathan crew took 3rd place with 107". This was a 10-boat 2-day session with Chet's customers in the AC Supply business.

*Operation Cancellation*

The lodge is offering a substantial savings due to a last minute cancellation of a large group to arrive either Thursday or Friday Oct. 6 or 7, and fish the next day. This offer is for these dates only; anyone already booked may not switch dates. Please call Angie at 1-888-677-4868 to find out more details.

*TTF Gun Dog Dummy Topwaters*

Good Day for TTF Gun Dog Baits!!!....Academy Sports + Outdoors will start stocking all 16 TTF Gun Dog Dummy Topwaters this October....Everyone head over to Academy this fall and pick up a Gun Dog...they come trained and ready to Hunt!!!!!

*Monday's Weather *

Mostly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the upper 80s. Southeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 50 percent. Water temps 82 degrees, 70% moon illuminated.

*Solunar Forecast & Predictions

*Click here http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx

*Testimonial *

*Join our fan page.*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120

*Watch our story*





​ 1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
ww.gundogbaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Couple more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Congrats Winners*

Props go out to Captain Cooper for coming back and taking 1st place with an average size trout/red 21.30," best 5 fish stringer for 2-days. Taking 2nd place was Captain Jason.

The lodge welcomes a 6-boat session Monday with a 40% chance of rain.

*Testimonial *

To ALL the great folks at Bay Flats Lodge, THANKS for showing us "a touch of paradise" this weekend. Your staff made us "comfortable" from the time we arrived and you have the "hardest working" fishing guides on the Texas coast!...After all, we know a thing or two about comfort and hard working.
Chet C.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*25" Trout released with Solid Redfish action*

The best part about Monday was getting photos sent to my by Captain Nathan of the same guy who just caught a huge red, released a 25" trout. Good stuff!

The lodge welcomed 22-guests on Monday with none of knowing what was going to happen with the weather. It was early in the morning while most boats were catching reds when all "Heck busted loose from the clouds." Everyone made it back safely to the lodge, and after plenty of coffee and homemade chocolate chip cookies the fishing resumed.

Captain Harold and Nathan entertained returning client Steve K. and customers. According to Steve, "My customers did better, but that's what it's about." Captain Cooper had the pleasure to fish Jeff B. and guests from San Antonio to find fishing slow for their efforts. Coop kept them out all day, they finally managed to pick up a few trout while using live bait. Captain Steve, David, Rick and TJ welcomed new customer Roger P. with corporate guests in for a 2-day event. Red fish were plentiful for the group, while trout were harder to find. Captain Steven said his guests busted a rod but got the JACK in despite a 1/2 rod. I told Steven, "You should have been using a BFL rod!"


----------

